# Need prayers for Dolcina/Girlie going for urgent surgery



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

On Monday, kids of friends were playing with my Dolcina/Girlie (as we call her) and she fell down and I didn't think that she was injured until Tuesday evening when she started showing signs of being unstable on her paws.

On Wednesday I took her to the Vet, he took a full panel of blood test and nothing showed abnormal except high blood pressure. She also started panting a lot. 

Thursday we went back to the Vet, he took x-rays and sent me to a Neurologist. I went there this morning and it turns out she has a broken spine.

They suggested she be operate right a way.

She also has a hernia that is bulging that will eventually need to be operated.
I thought maybe they should do it all at once, both surgeries I mean.

I am so frightened to lose her in surgery. She is 4 1/2 years old, a tiny little thing, a bundle of my happiness. I got her from Diamond Maltese, she and my other furbaby are the most precious thing I own. 

I need prayers that the Doctors will be guided to do the right decisions for Dolcina/Girlie and that the surgery will go smooth.

Thank you for your prayers


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for you girl


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Man! You have me crying!!! Have faith in the specialist and think positive! These little guys-gals are tough! Mine went through 3 major surgeries within the last 8 months and ($10,000 later) he is doing good!!! PLEASE: Keep me posted. I am feeling your pain! Been there and know exactly how you are feeling (Sick to your stomach).

Please, God take care of these little guys. They are little angels on earth and bring us so much happiness. Guys: Please get insurance, You Never know! Or have a credit card with a good line of Credit.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this health issue. Sending positive thoughts for a successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

My goodness, you must be chewing your fingernails right now. Any surgery on these little fluffy angels is upsetting. We are all with you on this.

I'm surprised they can do surgery - be grateful for that. Please....keep us informed on this little darling. We'll all say our prayers for you and her. rayer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for your little girl!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!! I am soooo sorry!! Please let us know how it goes. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no, poor little baby. Praying so hard.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh NO!!! Not little Dolcina!!! You must be beside yourself with worry!!!! OMG, I am so sorry....I know how much you love your girls. 

i'll say a prayer for her, and for you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I am praying for a successful surgery and complete recovery for your precious little girl.:grouphug::wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I am tearing up right now, I'm so sad that Dolcina and your family are having to go thru this. I will be praying for Dolcina. Please let us know how she is doing.

Che Dio sia con voi e la vostra famiglia


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh, so sorry to hear that Dolcina has a broken spine!!!! How scary it must have been to hear those words. Sending lots of prayers up for Dolcina's successful surgery and complete recovery.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry! Lifting up healing prayers ♥.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers on the way for your precious little girl!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

praying for your baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMgosh keep us posted as best you can. Poor little one, sometimes it's hard to know how extensive an injury is on a little one... Hugs and prayers.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Praying for you all. Please let us know how you all are doing.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. What kind of surgery are they going to do? Spinal fusion?
Will definitely send up prayers for both of you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh. I am so saddened to hear this. I am sending you all the positive thoughts and prayers I possible can. Like you, I would be going out of my mind with fear and worry but we have proven many times here on SM that the power of love and prayers can get one through anything. You know you have that coming from us. Keep us informed the best you can. I hope you can feel the power of our hugs and prayers reaching out to you and your baby.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sammie, I'm so sorry. Not little Dolcina. :wub::wub: I remember when you got her. Did the little girl fall on Dolcina or did Dolcina fall out of her arms? I'm praying that's she'll be alright. Is surgery the only way to go? Do you think you should get another opinion? Just wondering because I would think spinal surgery is a biggie and I've never heard of it before for dogs. I'm hoping some others can chime in. At any rate, I'm sending you big hugs, dearest Sammie and lots of prayers for your darling Dolcina. Please let us know what happens. We miss you around here too. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. I am praying for a complete recovery for precious Dolcenia. My heart goes out to you. Warm hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you're going through this. Praying for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. I hope everything goes well for Dolcina. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I'm so worried for your little Dolcina. She's had enough problems and certainly doesn't deserve a broken spine on top of everything else. I am praying as hard as I can for this sweet, precious little girl and, also for you to have courage and be free from worry.

Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oscar said:


> Oh Man! You have me crying!!! Have faith in the specialist and think positive! These little guys-gals are tough! Mine went through 3 major surgeries within the last 8 months and ($10,000 later) he is doing good!!! PLEASE: Keep me posted. I am feeling your pain! Been there and know exactly how you are feeling (Sick to your stomach).
> 
> Please, God take care of these little guys. They are little angels on earth and bring us so much happiness. Guys: Please get insurance, You Never know! Or have a credit card with a good line of Credit.





Yes, they bring us so much happiness:happy:, and yes I have insurance. 

To all of you who showed so much concern and so much love:heart: and prayers, I will say: may you be blessed equally for your good wishes.:ThankYou:

And here is an update:

It is now past 11pm, I have been in the Animal Hospital since 8am this morning.:smstarz:

There was a consultation between my Vet, the specialist and the surgeon, and at the last minute it was decided to postpone the surgery to few more days and the reasons is that Dolcina was showing different signs each time they were testing her reflexes.

So they decided to do a CT first and to do a special blood test to check her liver since the x-ray shows that the liver is a little enlarged. 

They don't know if she is paralyzed because of a spine injury, or because of a neurological problem in the brain or because a liver shunt.

They did a CT by putting her out totally. She has now woken up and I have brought her back home with some pain medication. She is resting comfortably.

She asked me to "fank al aunties fowr deir confern, she says that she is a tawf cookie and she if gowing maik it:smrofl: So, no cwaying fov Dolcina, becoz she iz gowing to be ok."


Tomorrow, 12/31/2011 I am going to see the specialist again for a follow up visit and to get the results of the CT and will go from there.

Will keep you posted.


:ThankYou: again sooooooooo much for the love and concern you have shown for Dolcina/Girlie, it touched my :heart:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> Che Dio sia con voi e la vostra famiglia




Ringrazio moltissimo per i cari pensieri:ThankYou:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Hugs and prayers.




Although Channukah is over, I hope there will be a miracle for the little girl,
I am praying to Adonai, thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

TLR said:


> What kind of surgery are they going to do? Spinal fusion?



The surgery has been postpone, will update as we get more information after the CT results. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

[QUOTE I am sending you all the positive thoughts and prayers I possible can...... we have proven many times here on SM that the power of love and prayers can get one through anything. You know you have that coming from us. I hope you can feel the power of our hugs and prayers reaching out to you and your baby.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:rayer:[/QUOTE]




The love is coming from all directions and Dolcina/Girlie is absorbing every bit of it.:tender:Thank you


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

> Oh Sammie, :wub::wub: I remember when you got her. Did the little girl fall on Dolcina or did Dolcina fall out of her arms? Is surgery the only way to go? Do you think you should get another opinion? ...... At any rate, I'm sending you big hugs, dearest Sammie and lots of prayers for your darling Dolcina. Please let us know what happens. We miss you around here too.





You are too kind Susan.....

Well to answer your question, Dolcina was on the sofa with the children and I was for whatever reason distracted in my office on the computer for a couple of minutes looking up at something, and apparently the kids bend over the sofa and she lost balance and slipped on the floor. But as I mention in my updated post, all 3 doctors consulted with each other and decided it was better to wait on the surgery until they have more information, i.e. results of CT and MRI and some liver blood test (I don't know the technical word for it).

And yes, you are right, I haven't been on SM for a while, specially since I lost Bambolina last January, I became a little depressed about losing first Piccolina, then a year later Bambolina.....but I must say that it always puts a smile:Happy_Dance: on my face to see all these beautiful furbabies pictures on SM, they are really like potato chips:smrofl:, you cannot get enough of them, you always want more:aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry you're going through this. Praying for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


:ThankYou: for your good wishes and to all of you at SM

Your Tessa is so cuuuuute with her tongue out.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

> Sammy -- I'm so worried for your little Dolcina. She's had enough problems...... I am praying as hard as I can for this sweet, precious little girl and, also for you to have courage and be free from worry.





You are too kind Lynn, :ThankYou:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will thinking of your little Dolcina and praying for a positive outcome to the tests. I hope that today finds her feeing somewhat better and that you and she had a fairly good nights rest.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dolcina you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care little one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, sorry Iam just seeing this as I have been out of service for a couple of days. Please know that when I am up in the night w/Kitzi I will hold you in my heart & before God. Things like this can happen to any of us and our whole worlds are turned inside out. 
Sending you courage & wisdom and asking God for all the best, and for strength for you in your pursuit of what is best for your baby. Big hug!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

> Sammy Please know that when I am up in the night w/Kitzi I will hold you in my heart & before God.........
> Sending you courage & wisdom and asking God for all the best, and for strength for you in your pursuit of what is best for your baby. Big hug!




Dear Sandi,

You and I and Kitzi and Dolcina, we are all going through rough time.:blink:
You are so kind:innocent: to send encouraging words for me and Dolcina.

I should learn from you to be brave:aktion033:. 

I am now in the same position as you, having to lift Dolcina to go potty. I would like to find something like you have that will help lift her lower back. In the meantime, she wears diapers and does potty in them, so I constantly check to make sure she is clean down there.:huh:


We are now getting ready to go back to the Animal Emergency Hospital to get the results of yesterday's CT and will give an update as soon as we are back.

Dolcina says: Awnties, I'm fsine, I'm fsine, I'll be wruning szoon, I pwomiss:tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Dear Sandi,
> 
> You and I and Kitzi and Dolcina, we are all going through rough time.:blink:
> You are so kind:innocent: to send encouraging words for me and Dolcina.
> ...


 
Hugs and kissies little Dolcina,we're waiting fo ryou to be running and playing soon!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry this happened. I am praying for your baby. God take care of her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just seeing this, how awful for you and Dolcina. Praying that she is OK.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am also holding dear little Dolcina in my heart and hoping for her complete recovery.:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh goodness, just now seeing this. I am so sorry little Dolcina has been injuried. I pray she will be alright...and the MRI will give you a difinitive answer. I will be looking for the answer.......give her hugs and kisses from me!!!:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Hugs and kissies Dolcina,we're waiting fo you to be running and playing soon!:wub:





:smootch: Mommy gave me kisseesss


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I will thinking of your little Dolcina and praying for a positive outcome to the tests..... and she had a fairly good nights rest.



The test results for the CT was not ready today 12/31/11:smilie_tischkante:
but Dolcina is happy because I cooked meat for her, a rare event:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Dolcina you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care little one.


:ThankYou:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> .......give her hugs and kisses from me!!!:wub:




:smootch:Mommy enough, how many kisssis????


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I am also holding dear little Dolcina in my heart and hoping for her complete recovery.:grouphug:



:ThankYou:



She is laying quiet in my bed.We are anxiously waiting for the CT results which did not arrive today, maybe tomorrow.

Dolcina says:drinkup: Happy New Year to all Awnties


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - you're in my prayers. Thinking of you and sweet Dolcina.:wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Praying that she is OK.




:amen:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I am also holding dear little Dolcina in my heart and hoping for her complete recovery.:grouphug:



:ThankYou: ....and .....Dolcina says:

I didn't know I have shoo mennny loving :tender: Auwnties...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Sammy - you're in my prayers. Thinking of you and sweet Dolcina.:wub::wub:



:wavetowel2: Dolcina says Hi and :ThankYou:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you have any idea of when the CT scan will come back. I am holding my breath for you and your baby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy ... sweet Dolcina continues to be in my prayers. I'm checking in, too, to see what the scan results show.

Please give Dolcina hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no, that is so scary! Hoping that she is OK soon. I know that it's so tough when they are sick or injured. Hoping for the best possible outcome!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am hoping that you will get some encouraging news when you get the results of your baby's cat scan. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sammy ... sweet Dolcina continues to be in my prayers. I'm checking in, too, to see what the scan results show.
> 
> Please give Dolcina hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.



:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
Thank you for your prayers, results are in, see the new posting, I can't talk, I am in shock:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

lynda said:


> I am hoping that you will get some encouraging news when you get the results of your baby's cat scan. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.



Can't talk, only :crying::crying::crying:
See new posting with results, thank you for your prayers


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh no, that is so scary! Hoping that she is OK soon. I know that it's so tough when they are sick or injured. Hoping for the best possible outcome!


:ThankYou::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Do you have any idea of when the CT scan will come back. I am holding my breath for you and your baby!



It's in:crying::crying::crying::crying:I just posted the new outcome.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> Thank you for your prayers, results are in, see the new posting, I can't talk, I am in shock:crying::crying::crying::crying:


Oh, Sammy ... I just read your other thread. And, again, I am in tears.

But, I am wondering if the scan might be showing something else that is not cancer. In re-reading your earlier post that the initial x-rays showed a broken spine ... I'm wondering if the mass being shown on the scan could possibly be fluid on the brain, due to an injury. I am not a doctor or vet, but, it's just a thought. I am praying that the neurologist can give you more hopeful news. 

Love, hugs, and prayers for you and precious Dolcina.


----------

